# Need advice - my husband is reluctant to try alternative therapies!!!



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Ladies

We have been ttc for 6 months and the horrid period arrived again today (after teasing with breakthrough bleeding for a week that I really hoped was implantation bleeding   ).

Anyway I have been taking a fertility supplement for about 7 months that I got from my health food store, diet good, exercise regulary, alcohol greatly reduced and caffeine reduced to 1 cup of coffee per day.  I've also just started reflexology and planning on going twice a month.  Now for my husband - I bought him vitamin supplments that he refused to take as he said the capsules were too big (to be fair they were massive!!!) and he just doesn't buy into all this stuff.  He doesn't want to do reflexology either.  He has cut down on alcohol but his diet isn't great. 

I'm making it sound like he is being unsupportive and he definitely isn't as I have been emotional lately and he's always there for a hug.  I just feel like I'm doing everything poss to get my body working and he is so closed to some ideas.  I had my day 21 tests done last week and we are back on Wed 8th for the results and he will find out about giving a sample.  I just dont know how to open his mind up to some alternative ways of boosting our chances.  

Even my chat of well if we have to pay privately it will cost ££££s...and these vitamin tablets are not expensive doesn't seem to be working!!!

Any success stories or any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Lily

My DH is very similar - he really isn't into all the 'health' stuff. I focused on diet and exercise - cooking fresh etc... rather than getting him to take vits or do the acupuncture type stuff.

I think you maybe need to wait for your results tomorrow and then have a chat about it then. It may just act as a catalyst to him changing his habits??

Perhaps working out what he can do about diet in the first instance will be a good focus?

Hope results go OK tomorrow

KA xxx


----------

